# Mahindra 5010 Clutch Safety Switch access



## REI (Sep 23, 2017)

I need to know how to find this switch and in general get to the stuff in the area. Thanks.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy REI,

You need to get a Service Manual for your tractor. Attached is a digital manual that you can download. Print out the pages you need. 









SERVICE MANUAL FOR MAHINDRA 5010 GEAR CAB AND OPEN STATION (DIGITAL VERSION)







billstractor.net


----------

